# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  قصص أطفالنا كيف نختارها؟ وكيف نحكيها؟

## أم أروى المكية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
  
  
	استقر رأي علماء التربية وعلماء النفس؛ أن الأسلوب القصصي محبب للنفس البشرية،  	صغارا كانوا أم كبارا ..

	وتُعدّ القصة أفضل وسيلة نُقدّم عن طريقها ما نُريد تقديمه للأطفال، سواء كان  	ذلك قيما دينية أو أخلاقية، معلومات علمية أو تاريخية أو جغرافية، توجيهات  	سلوكية أو اجتماعية ..

	واليوم إن كنا نبحث عن وسائل لإبعاد أبنائنا من سيطرة التقنية والأجهزة الذكية؛  	فأعتقد أن أحد تلك الوسائل هي حكاية القصة ..

	ونحن حين نوصي بحكاية القصص للأبناء؛ فإننا نرجو من ورائها أمورا مهمة  
• غرس القيم والمفاهيم التي نود انسلالها لنفوس الأبناء بسهولة.
• إضفاء جو من المتعة والمرح على الأبناء وداخل الأسرة.
• تقوية العلاقة ما بيننا وبين أبنائنا وأفراد الأسرة عموما.
• تنمية الجوانب العقلية والانفعالية لدى الأبناء وإثراء خبراتهم.

	ويقينا أننا لن نستطيع الوصول لغاياتنا الثلاث ‘غرس القيم ، وإثراء الخبرات ،  	وتقوية العلائق‘ ما لم تتوفر المتعة والجاذبية في القصص التي نوفرها أو نحكيها  	لأبنائنا ..

	ولذا يأتي هنا السؤال : حول الكيفية التي أعرف بها مناسبة القصة لأبنائي، أم  	لا؟

	وجوابا على هذا فإننا نشير إشارات سريعة :
♣ يمرّ الأبناء في علاقتهم بالكتاب بمراحل؛ ابتداء بمرحلة التناول باليد،  	والنظر للصور، ثم مرحلة الإشارة إلى الصور وتمييزها، ثم مرحلة تسمية الأشياء،  	وهذا يبدأ من سن السنة وثمانية أشهر تقريبا، ثم مرحلة حب القصص القصيرة  	البسيطة، والتي تبدأ بعد تمام العامين وتمتد لثلاث سنوات، ثم مرحلة سرد القصص  	وملاحظة الأحرف والكلمات، وهذا يبدأ من سن الرابعة من حياة الطفل ... وهكذا.
♣ وفي كل مرحلة يحتاج الابن إلى نوع من الكتب يُلاءم طبيعته وحاجته ومستوى  	إدراكه؛ ففي المرحلة الأولى نضع بين يديه الورق والمجلات كي يُمارس هوايته في  	تمزيقها، ثم بعدها نختار 'كتب اللمس' المصنوعة من القماش أو جلد الحيوانات  	ونحوها، ثم بعدها الكتب ذات الصور الكبيرة التي تنبع من بيئته كصور  	الحيوانات... وهكذا.
♣ بعدها حين يصل الأبناء لمرحلة الاستمتاع بسماع القصص والحكايات؛ فمهم أن نضع  	الكتاب الذي نقص منه القصة بين يدينا ونجعل الابن يُشاركنا في الإشارة إلى  	الصور ذات الدلالة فيه.
♣ كذلك مهم أن نكون على دراية مسبقة وجيدة بالقصة التي سنحكيها؛ فهذا يجعلنا  	نتعايش مع القصة وشخصياتها وأحداثها، وما نود أن نوصله من خلالها.
♣ كذلك مهم أن نُثير ذهن وعقلية الابن بالأسئلة أثناء حكايتنا للقصة، ونعاونه  	على أن يُعبّر بوضوح عما يجول في خاطره، ونُظهر اهتمامنا بمحاولته للتعبير عما  	يفكر فيه.
♣ نُشجّع الابن حين يكون في سن متقدمة أن يحكي هو بنفسه القصص على إخوانه  	الأصغر منه سنا، وهذا يُنمّي لديه اللغة، كما يُنمّي فيه الشجاعة والثقة  	بالنفس.
♣ كذلك من عوامل تحقيق القصة لما يُراد منها؛ أن نستخدم كل إمكانياتنا في جعل  	طريقة إلقائنا مشوقة وناجحة، ولا بأس بتقليد أصوات الشخصيات أو الحيوانات، مع  	استخدام حركات الجسم وتعبيرات الوجه في مختلف مواقف القصة.
♣ كذلك مهم مراعاة طول القصة وقصرها، ففي السن الصغيرة لا تتجاوز مدة الحكاية  	عن عشر دقائق، وبعد عمر السبع سنوات فيُمكن أن تستغرق من عشرين إلى ثلاثين  	دقيقة.
♣ كذلك من المهم أن يحتفظ الراوي بروح الفكاهة وهو يحكي قصته، كما يجب أن يختار  	اللغة والأسلوب المناسب لسن وفهم الابن، وليس أن يقلبها إلى درس للوعظ  	والإرشاد، فالراوي الناجح هو من يستطيع إيقاظ خيال الأبناء، حتى يصل إلى ما  	يريد دون تصريح.
♣ كذلك مهم أن يحتفظ الآباء والأمهات بمزيد من الحكايات الجميلة، حتى يُفاجئوا  	بها صغارهم، قبل نومهم أو عند نزهتهم وفي رحلاتهم.
♣ لو أمكن الاستعانة بوسائل سمعية وبصرية أخرى لجذب الأبناء للقصة؛ فحسن، فكأن  	نستخدم الرسم على السبورة، أو لبس الدمى، أو قفاز العرائس المتحركة.. ونحوها.

http://www.saaid.net/Doat/wadah/33.htm

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*أحسن الله إليكِ ، موضوع مفيد*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

بوركت أخيتي .

----------

